# This is as bad as it gets...



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

How would you like to live in this province...unpaid power bills of 93 million peso has blacked out the whole province.

Albay, Philippines goes dark due to unpaid bill | Sun.Star


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

93 million dollars... over 15 years, wonder how that happens, must be government or city offices? I get the disconnection notice before my bill is do every single month. The area I live in brings in workers from Bicol.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*And People Vote For These Mayors Etc?*

Amazing isn't it? Scary part is that this could happen to any of us in any area or province when one of these fine, upstanding politicians simply "forgets" to pay the power bill for several years :tape2: Not to mention that no one goes to jail or even gets fired/impeached.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

*How about.... USA!*

Third world country almost expect this. Well at least I do!! SO WHAT ABOUT USA. DETROIT ? I'll take my chances in a place that I have no unreal expectations!!! " that in USA that made me wonder, made me wander, made my ideology 20/20!


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

makes you wonder how they get elected...oh thats right they buy their votes!

Hopefully the locals will now regret accepting a tiny amount of money in exchange for voting for incompetence, corruption and now a whole province without power.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manila Times reported today that "Olongapo" is next city to be disconnected if payments aren't made.


----------

